# Farmville



## pinksalamander (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone else play this? I'm so addicted! Its so much fun! 

If anyone else plays it (or wants to, its really cute!) then add me Francesca Haselden and add me as a neighbour or something!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2009)

i play it too lol. though it is getting kind of monotinous now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2009)

I play. Am currently accepting gifts.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope already wasting my life playing Harvest Moon games (What inspired Farmville)


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooh Ali I have you on Facebook anyway. I've run out of gifts for today but I'll give you some, and will you be my neighbour? I have 4 already. I'll have to send you a request tomorrow as well as I've run out for today...

Its so addictive, I love games like this! I had lots of different things all over the place so now I've started planting certain things in certain areas, say 9 of each in a little square. I also have about 4 trees, 2 cows, a goat, a chicken and a rabbit


----------



## Becca (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen loads of people playing it like people losing their cows and stuff??

LOL

What do you have to do?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2009)

I will send you one in a little bit.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 14, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> I've seen loads of people playing it like people losing their cows and stuff??
> 
> LOL
> 
> What do you have to do?



Its like a little game where you plow the fields and plant stuff and it takes time to grow, and then you harvest it and get coins. Its realtime though so it actually takes like a day for your crops to grow, but you can get animals and get milk from them and stuff and you can send free gifts to your friends, and you can be neighbours with other people and visit their farms and stuff. Sometimes if you get a ribbon or something you have the option to post it to your profile where other people can collect coins from it or sometimes it will post that you found a lost animal, and someone else can collect it and put it on their farm. I requested you to be my neighbour!


----------



## BethM (Aug 14, 2009)

I play that, too. Am open to having more neighbors, I will send some requests.


----------



## degrassi (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to play farmtown but got annoyed you had to plow each square of field individually and there were a few bugs still in the game. 

In farmville do you have to click each square to plow? Can you click and drag to do large areas or are the fields bigger?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I used to play farmtown but got annoyed you had to plow each square of field individually and there were a few bugs still in the game.
> 
> In farmville do you have to click each square to plow? Can you click and drag to do large areas or are the fields bigger?




In farmtown you can now plow up to four at a time. You can also keep clicking you don't have to wait till it is done. You can also hire people to plow.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 14, 2009)

In Farmville you do have to click each individual square but you can queue them up, so click like ten at a time and then your little person will go and do them all. Doesn't take that long.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> In Farmville you do have to click each individual square but you can queue them up, so click like ten at a time and then your little person will go and do them all. Doesn't take that long.


I play but i'm not very active on wither one. For Farmville forget about clicking 10 I click them all and then click the trees then the animals. My farm doesn't have enough space for all my animals. 

I have TONS of animals. I try to send gifts every day. Lately I've been sending Bunnies  I notice a lot of RO folks not have enough bunnies.

ETA: I would add you as a neighbor but Farmville says I've used all my request up for the day. Even tho the day has just started and I havn't looked at that part in a couple of days.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I have TONS of animals. I try to send gifts every day. Lately I've been sending Bunnies  I notice a lot of RO folks not have enough bunnies.


That would be me. My bunny army is growing though. I was so excited when I got to harvest the angora bunnies. 

People can add me. My name is Kate Mackinnon and my profile pic is a big, fluffy white bunny aka Sean.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for all the little signposts... I am going to build stuff there! I'm saving up for a barn  

Just planted a ton of strawberries so I can harvest them this evening and then plant loads of stuff to grow overnight.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2009)

people can add me if you want Fran Medeiros


----------



## lauren (Aug 14, 2009)

I need somemore neighbors  Lauren Dempsey, everyone I know except Fran are dead beats on the game lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2009)

he he he he Am i the only one that sends you gifts Lauren,lol


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am on Farmville and Farmtown. You can add me, Amy Shears


----------



## lauren (Aug 14, 2009)

YES Fran you are lol, I made my daughter join Farmville so I can have a little more help LOL


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

*lauren wrote: *


> I need somemore neighbors  Lauren Dempsey, everyone I know except Fran are dead beats on the game lol


I added you as a FB friend  I'll work on Farmville when it lets me have new neighbours


----------



## BethM (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I was confused! I had FarmTown, but I just started Farmville. Added some people here as friends and will add neighbors.

Add me, too! I'm Beth Chow.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the request Beth, was just looking at your pics of your cute buns,lol


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 15, 2009)

It still won't let me send any gifts


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 15, 2009)

Yay I have 11 neighbour now, enough to get a 'family farm', I just need to save 25,000 coins! I'm on Â£5k at the mo. Hopefully by tomorrow morning the majority of my crops will be done though so I can get a good amount of cash.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't request neighbors anymore  So anyone who plays and doesn't have me, has to send me the neighbor request.


----------



## steffiexxweffie (Aug 16, 2009)

I wanna play! but I kind of don't understand it. how do you get bunnies?...
neighbor me? my names stephanie elefante


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

*steffiexxweffie wrote: *


> I wanna play! but I kind of don't understand it. how do you get bunnies?...
> neighbor me? my names stephanie elefante


In order to get bunnies on for your farm a friend/neighbor has to send them to you 
I just added you to FB


----------



## swanlake (Aug 16, 2009)

I just started playing this, feel free to add me, Michelle Cusick.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Lord I am now playing Farmville, Farmtown, and Lil Farm Life. :twitch:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

Now.... Farmland. :biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 17, 2009)

FarmTOWN is so much better! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> FarmTOWN is so much better! lol


It is my fave. Though the latest one you can steal your friends harvest.


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just started playing Farmville and I have no idea what I'm doing!!!!

I think i just asked Fran to be my neighbour but I don't know lol!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought a tractor!!!

Except I spent ALL my money on it, and I don't have any crops! I have about 5 raspberry plants growing and only 4 coins! So I can't plant any more decent crops, I'm going to have to work my way up to some decent money in the bank, I usually replant as soon as I harvest because I nearly always have enough cash, but I don't have anything left!


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ Fran help! LOL What am I supposed to be doing in this game?


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 21, 2009)

What you need to do is plough the land using the plough tool, then click the market button and choose a seed to plant in that patch. It will tell you on the screen how long it will take to grow, so come back after however many hours later and your crops will be done, harvest them and you get money and can plant even more crops!

You can also buy animals and plan trees which you can harvest in the same way.

If you click on the 'Neighbours' tab at the top of the screen you can see who your neighbours are, or ask people to be your neighbour. You can also send gifts to your neighbours.


----------



## BethM (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I've started playing Farmville, I like it a lot better than Farm Town. I like that you can sell eggs and wool and such from the animals.


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

Aah thank you


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

Woo I'm on level 4! This is quite fun! Fran your farm is amazing!! I went and did some weeding for you lol!!
I've run out of money though!!! Woops!


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 21, 2009)

I play both of them games, farmville and farm town. Please send me a friend request and I can send you gifts and be your neighbour.

Kelly Samuels


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so pooooor! Although I worked out I somehow have 9 black sheep! I'm slowly working up my cash again. I always used to have enough to harvest and replant an entire field but i bought the tractor and am now poor


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2009)

*Kel4mum wrote: *


> I play both of them games, farmville and farm town. Please send me a friend request and I can send you gifts and be your neighbour.
> 
> Kelly Samuels


Would love to add you but.... To many _Kelly Samules _to choose from... Whats your profile pic of?


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

Kelly your my neighbour I think?
Becka could find you through that because Becka's my neighbour too 
I love it!!!! 

I have 1 cow and 1 chicken and 1 tree lmao!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what these super berries are about? They seem too good to be true with such a high profit margin and so little growing time?? I don't get it! Still I've planted my whole farm with them, worked out I can make Â£13k in 2 hours with them!

I'm thinking they're probably limited edition and will only be around for a few days?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2009)

EEK!


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm trying to harvest my super berries on farmville but it keeps saying My game state is out of sync and i have to refresh the page but it does it everytime and I can't harvest my things!! help??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2009)

Try closing the game out all together and opening back up. Facebook games still have a lot of kinks in the games they need to work out. There are days when I can't even log into facebook


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2009)

Becca i think that is something that is going on with the game cause i get it alot , and it is very annoyoing


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

I've already close facebook :/ 
Hrmm I'll keep trying

Thanks x


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 22, 2009)

My Mum has been having the same problem all evening.


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

Its working now  
I got 3000 noww


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm saving up for a barn. Got Â£25k... not much more to go!


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2009)

^ Gosh!!!!!!

I'm not sure what I'm saving up for tbh lol!


----------



## Becca (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG How addicted am I to this game now!!!!!

I love it! And my mum and sister are addicted too! and i've persuaded a lot of my friends into getting it 

Can someone send me a pig? I only have 2


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 30, 2009)

ive only just seen this thread i play farmville too - am up to level 14 and blew all my money on a red barn. am luvin the halloween things tho' wonder is something happens to my plant monster tomoro?


feel free to add me as a neighbour - am on there as donna wingfield with my 2 choc labs as avatar.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm also a Farmville addict.


----------



## Becca (Oct 30, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> ive only just seen this thread i play farmville too - am up to level 14 and blew all my money on a red barn. am luvin the halloween things tho' wonder is something happens to my plant monster tomoro?
> 
> 
> feel free to add me as a neighbour - am on there as donna wingfield with my 2 choc labs as avatar.


i think I'm friends with you :highfive:

Im saving up for a farm house! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 30, 2009)

goes off to check FB......hops back - cant see you on my friend list Becca:? oh well! add me if you want rabbits sent to your farm


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 30, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote:*


> oh well! add me if you want rabbits sent to your farm


Hey that's my job  Thats all I would send for a long time on both Farville and FarmTown


----------



## Becca (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ Yes there is a reason why there are more rabbits on my farm than anything else lol!

And Donna I'll add you!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so addicted to Farmville and Cafe World. I've been begging my friends to be my neighbors on both of them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 30, 2009)

oh CAfe' world is my new addiction


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2009)

Bec sent you a pig.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't really like Farmville.. never got into it.

I am obsessed with Cafe World though.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm into Farmtown. If anyone else is and wants to be my neighbor let me know.


----------



## Becca (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't get into Cafeworld my mum and sister both have it but I'm not going to bother!

And thanks for the pig ALi


----------



## BethM (Oct 31, 2009)

So, I stopped playing FarmTown because the animals had no use, other than decoration. Are the animals useful yet? Might go back to it if/when the animals become useful. 
For now, it's FarmVille for me. (I like the graphics better in FarmVille, too.)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Farmville! ha ha. I am actually addicted to it. My farm is pretty amazing as well.:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 31, 2009)

*
Hey I play this and I need lots of neighbours, so please come and be my neighbours. Actually I'm on Farmtown which I think is different.

Now the million dollar question is How do you guys become my neighbour?

I'm so not computer literate. 

Susan 
*


----------



## BethM (Oct 31, 2009)

Susan, in order to be farm neighbors, you have to be Friends with them first. 
Then, in Farm Town, there is a bar at the top of the viewing area that says "Send Gifts Play My Neighbors Invite" etc. Click on My Neighbors, and it will show you all your Facebook friends who have farms. It will say who is and isn't your Neighbor. Click on "Add ___ As Neighbor." This will send them a notification that they will have to accept, then you will be neighbors with them.

Also check your Notifications (on the top right of your Facebook page). If someone adds you, you'll get a notification and you'll have to accept it before you become neighbors with them.

This is pretty much the same process for Farm Ville.


Although I don't play my Farm Town farm much, I do still have it. If someone needs neighbors in order to level up, or to get experience points, feel free to add me.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 1, 2009)

I play, I play most animal games on there, plants, fish, animals, ect. Farmville is one of the many ones I play but lately it has been very annoying, keeps going out of Sync and it makes me want to chuck the computer at the wall after the third time while I am doing crops.

I am Samantha Lykins on facebook, add me my bunny friends


----------



## BethM (Nov 1, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I play, I play most animal games on there, plants, fish, animals, ect. Farmville is one of the many ones I play but lately it has been very annoying, keeps going out of Sync and it makes me want to chuck the computer at the wall after the third time while I am doing crops.
> 
> I am Samantha Lykins on facebook, add me my bunny friends


I added you!
I was having the sync problem a week or so ago, very frustrating.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 1, 2009)

I play Cafe World


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 1, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I play, I play most animal games on there, plants, fish, animals, ect. Farmville is one of the many ones I play but lately it has been very annoying, keeps going out of Sync and it makes me want to chuck the computer at the wall after the third time while I am doing crops.
> 
> I am Samantha Lykins on facebook, add me my bunny friends


I added you. I don't play much but I do a farm


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Nov 1, 2009)

I need more neighbors on farmtown. if you could send me your facebook email addresses privately could add you as friends. My address is [email protected]


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys are free to add me as well.

Kelli Rau.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 2, 2009)

Ali! Didn't know you were on! Hubby does FarmTown!( I have one but don't go to much, hubby is addicted and farms like a farmer, lol!)

I should add you (on FB)and you add him as Neighbor! Cool?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> You guys are free to add me as well.
> 
> Kelli Rau.


I want to add you but I'm not sure which Kelli Rau is you


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2009)

Me and my mum have a farmville battle going on  We're so close to each other I was winning yesterday but today mum is!

I am detirmened to beat her hehe!
Samantha I added you


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am slightly addicted to farmville but no doubt will get bored of it soon enough!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 2, 2009)

I ACTIVELY play farmville, Island Paradise, Countryfarm(may have the name wrong), Fish World, Pet Society and Cafe World. Other games I get on here and there that I can think of off the top of my head is Farmtown, Farm Pals, Sunshine Ranch, Barn Buddy, Fantasy Farm, Happy Fish and loads other that I can not remember. I am always trying new games, right now my addition is Island Paradise and Fish World with a touch of Pet Society 

Add me up, we can trade gifts! If you need my email to know which Samantha Lykins I am (If there is more than once I am the bunny picture - duh xD) look for [email protected] I have MSN, too, if you want to chat.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 2, 2009)

Samantha your picture of the bun looks JUST LIKE my Charger!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww, he does  The picture is of Cameron, he is a bit of butt hole *wink*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 2, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Aww, he does  The picture is of Cameron, he is a bit of butt hole *wink*


SO IS CHARGER!!!!!!! ha ha and they both have names that begin with C,lol, they were seperated at birth,lol Charger didnt get his name from the car,lol


----------



## BethM (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I got tired of another Facebook game I'd been playing for awhile. (SuperPoke Pets. After awhile, levelling up doesn't do much.) 

So now I'm doing Cafe World, too. Along with Farm Ville and PackRat.


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2009)

Autumn stuff now! Wow i love the maple trees! There so pretty


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2009)

Great now I'm hooked on two more! So in order Farmville, Farm Town, Rollercoaster Kingdom, and Fishville.


----------

